# Dreamweaver: Menüleiste oben, die sich am Fenster anpasst.



## hsien-ko (7. Januar 2004)

Hallo,
Ich wollte vorweg sagen, dass ich nicht genau weiß, ob dies das richtige Forum ist für meine Frage.
Es geht um eine Navigationsleiste, die ganz ganz oben wie z.B. bei http://www.Apple.de ist. Ich habe es mit Ebenen probiert, aber dadurch kann man nach rechts scrollen, wenn man eine kleinere Auflösung wie ich hat. Habe von einem Freund irgendetwas mit Tabelle und Prozent gehört, aber mehr weiß ich auch nicht. Die Navigation/Tabelle oder wie auch immer passt sich dem Fenster von apple.de ja an, sodass ein rechts scrollen unnötig ist. Wie mache ich soetwas? Es sollte 1. ganz ganz oben sein (d.h. ohne Abstand) und 2. sich dem Fenster anpassen.
Ich danke danke danke danke danke euch, wenn ihr mir helfen könnten.

MfG Hsien-Ko


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (7. Januar 2004)

Du machst eine Tabelle mit 3 Spalten, zentriert und 100% Breite. In die mittlere Spalte packst du deine eigentliche Website mit fixer Breite. Die äußeren Spalten bekommen %-Breiten und dienen somit als "Lückenfüller".


----------



## hsien-ko (7. Januar 2004)

2 Fragen:

1. Was ist Fixerbreite? Wo mache ich das?
und 2. %-Breiten bedeuten?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (7. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von hsien-ko _
> *1. Was ist Fixerbreite? Wo mache ich das? *


Das ist eine Breite, die absolut in Pixeln angegeben ist und je nach Auflösung trotzdem feststeht; die ist im Source änderbar.


> _Original geschrieben von hsien-ko _*und 2. %-Breiten bedeuten? *


% bedeutet, dass die Tabelle dynamisch sich der Fenstergröße anpasst, das ist das Gleiche wie bei den fixen Breiten, nur mit einer %-Angabe. Also eine tabelle wird zu 100% der Fenstergröße bspw. angepasst.

Wenn noch Fragen bezüglich des Codes sind, einfach nochmal schreiben.


----------



## hsien-ko (7. Januar 2004)

Ja, es wäre mir sehr recht, wenn jemand einfach den Code posten könnte. Dauert ja keine 5 Minuten. :-(


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (7. Januar 2004)

```
<table width="100%" border="0">
```
  mit Dynamik.

```
<table width="800" border="0">
```
  mit absoluten Angaben.

Natürlich können die Werte nich ausgetauscht werden. Wie gesagt, die % gibt die prozentuale Anpassung am Fenster an und die absolute eben die genaue Breite einer Tabelle.

mfG ALF


----------



## hsien-ko (8. Januar 2004)

Hm ich habe es ausprobiert und irgendwie wird, wenn ich in den 2 äußeren Spalten einen HG einfüge, dieser nicht angezeigt. Ganz oben am Fenster ist die Tabelle auch nicht...   Bin entweder zu doof um soetwas zu machen oder ich weiß auch net...+-


----------



## Camelion (8. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

damit die Tabelle ganz links und ganz oben in der Ecke ist mußt du im Body Tag angeben das kein Rand angezeigt werden soll:

<body leftmargin="0" topmargin="0" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0">

Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir diesbezüglich weiterhelfen
Viele Grüsse
Camelion


----------



## Fey (8. Januar 2004)

Hi,

poste doch von dem BG mal den Code, denn so blind ins Blaue tippen bringt nichts.

Gruß,
Melanie


----------



## hsien-ko (8. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Camelion _
> *Hallo,
> 
> damit die Tabelle ganz links und ganz oben in der Ecke ist mußt du im Body Tag angeben das kein Rand angezeigt werden soll:
> ...



Thx, das war schon einmal super *freu*


----------



## hsien-ko (8. Januar 2004)

HHEEYY ich habe es. Dank Camelion und anderen. <body leftmargin="0" topmargin="0" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0"> den Code einfügen und dann 100% *freu wie verrückt* Danke euch wirklich wirklich sehr


----------

